# Private and Public Schools



## Afdel (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I'm about to move to Cyprus by mid Feb together with the Family.

We have a 3 year old kid which we are planning to raise in Cyprus.

It would be of great help whether you can point me in the right direction for good schools. (private or public)

We were thinking to live in Limassol. Which area do you recommend the most?

We are Panamanian Citizens applying for our residence permit. Are we alllow to enroll our kid in any public schools if we do not have residency?

Thanks in advance,

Afdel


----------

